# port maintenance



## Anonymous (Jul 26, 2010)

When I run portaudit -a I got:




> Affected package: mDNSResponder-214
> Type of problem: mDNSResponder -- corrupted stack crash when parsing bad
> resolv.conf.
> Reference:
> ...



It is sad that port mDNSResponse is without maintainer:



> mDNSResponder 214 net
> This port version is marked as vulnerable.
> Apple's mDNSResponder
> 
> There is no maintainer for this port.



Opera has problem more or one month, update 10.11 was available long time ago but not in the FreeBSD ports. 
For linux pango I understand because it is an old version which Fedora doesn't use anymore (other Linux distros too).

Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 27, 2010)

So what are you saying?

As for opera, I think opera itself is maintaining opera port, btw, zloidemon update opera port to lates and submitted it to opera port maintainer (freebsd-maintainer at opera.com)

so I hope to see opera in port updated soon


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 27, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> So what are you saying?
> 
> As for opera, I think opera itself is maintaining opera port, btw, zloidemon update opera port to lates and submitted it to opera port maintainer (freebsd-maintainer at opera.com)
> 
> so I hope to see opera in port updated soon



...that keeping ports which has problems without maintainer is VERY bad and it is not responsible to users.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2010)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> ...that keeping ports which has problems without maintainer is VERY bad and it is not responsible to users.



Do I hear someone volunteering?


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 27, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Do I hear someone volunteering?



I am sorry, no. I don't know enough but it is bad and there are no responsibility to the users anywhere.


----------



## bigearsbilly (Jul 27, 2010)

actually, you can download a freeBSD version from opera itself!
yes really. from the website. v10.6 for freebsd.

I tried it but it always crashed on closing - 
invoking a bugzilla type dialog.

but I only did a local install.
I just installed the latest port instead.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 27, 2010)

bigearsbilly said:
			
		

> actually, you can download a freeBSD version from opera itself!
> yes really. from the website. v10.6 for freebsd.
> 
> I tried it but it always crashed on closing -
> ...



Opera is not a problem, IMO a bigger problem is


> Affected package: mDNSResponder-214
> Type of problem: mDNSResponder -- corrupted stack crash when parsing bad
> resolv.conf.
> Reference:
> <http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/1cd87e2a-81e3-11df-81d8-00262d5ed8ee.html>


----------

